# Toro Commercial 1428



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

I cannot find any where in the manual what the max rpms are suppose to be. I could guess 3600 rpm but does anybody know for sure.

Question 2 does anybody have any tips for the chute. Have to set it before blowing. When loaded on the fly never seems to lock in. Sitting with no load seems to lay between teeth lots of the time and have to wiggle rotation to lock it back in.

Thanks


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

mfrs2000 said:


> what the max rpms are suppose to be


According to Toro's HD spec sheet, the 265/302/375/420 cc the RPM is the same across the board, 3300 +_ 100 RPM. I run my 928 (265cc) at 3400, it runs strong and yet relatively quiet.
Here is the HD service manual, copy & pasted from their website.


https://www.toro.com/getpub/149786


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

mfrs2000 said:


> any tips for the chute


Lift the chute up and off, put a thin layer of grease over the chute guide and the chute's base, it'll greatly improve it's rotation.
With the gear cover removed, look to see that the cable is fully seated into the cable's anchor and gear latch. Check also the gear latch can move freely which will help it mesh into the gear mounted on the chute. The cable housing itself may need to be adjusted if the tension is too tight to the gear latch.
If all seems good at that point, look into the Quick Stick itself, the service manual I posted in above post will give you a better description than I can.
Here are a coupla pics I have of the gears on the chute, make note of the timing marks on yours as well.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

OHV I set for 3,600-3,900.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The Problem Lies In The Quick Stick Itself. Another Person Here Was Having The Same Problem. *


----------

